# Sad News



## fishmom11 (Aug 20, 2011)

So I'm not so patiently waiting for guppy fry... I have been since I learned our new friends were pregnant. Just now I was looking in the tank and I found 2 fry in the filter  I'm really sad about this. I know my 4 females will have PLENTY of fry but I'm really sad that the first 2 fry I see are dead in the filter. 

Any tips on how to save the fry from this upsetting end?


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

maybe put a small mesh bag over the intake of the filter? ive read about it but havent personally done it. was wondering myself how to handle fry getting sucked up into the filter.


----------



## fishmom11 (Aug 20, 2011)

I also read somewhere that putting a nylon over the filter would stop the fry from getting sucked up but I'm not sure how to go about this without messing up the filter. I don't know how to work the filter really... we inherited this tank and the whole set up so I don't really know how to work everything. My fiance also set up the tank I just decorated and watch the fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO, sponges over power-filter intakes work well, better than any bag-like mesh. You just have to squeeze them out periodically so they don't clog. Either get a piece of 'aquarium filter sponge' and cut a slit or buy a 'sponge pre-filter". 

What kind of filter? In the past, I often fished out live fry from HOB filters, often more than survived in the tank.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Put panty hose over the filter. If they had fry, well two. You should expect more soon. There may be some even in there.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

hose is good for short-term, but go get a sponge. After a while hose will stretch out and start blocking the flow.


----------



## fishmom11 (Aug 20, 2011)

I honestly have no idea what type of filter. It's a clear plastic square one with carbon and fibers in it? The mommies have been all over it shimmying so I'm assuming that's how the fry were sucked in.


----------



## fishmom11 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just went through the box that came with the fish (we rescued them) and it says that our filter is a Marineland maxi-flo but there are two other filters that I can try one is a Secondnature Whisper and the other is a Penn Plax Quick-Draw Corner Filter. If any of these will be better could you just let me know. If not I'll definitely try the sponge and hope that no more fry get sucked up in the meantime. I haven't seen any other fry but my females seem to be in labor.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are prefilter foam pieces for sale on ebay....yellow reticulated foam with larger pores so as not to restrict water flow...they work really well...


----------



## fishmom11 (Aug 20, 2011)

Last night I went to Petco and bought the "Baby-Hide Out" plants that they have. I put them in my one gallon tank and moved my 2 biggest mommies over to it. I know the tank is small for 2 guppies but they both look like they're about to explode so I don't think they'll be in there very long. Hopefully I have fry soon. 

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

My molly just gave birth this morning and I have to keep fishing some of the fry out of the filter because they keep swimming up into it. It is a 5 gallon Fluval Chi tank so the filter is not really strong and it has a sponge-like filter pad that is protecting them!


----------

